# Fishing with Gobies legal?



## j.vero (Jun 15, 2003)

2 guys target and catch aprox 20 gobies in LSC, then keep the gobies alive in a bucket and move 50 yards and use 2 rods each with 2 gobies per rod ( 8 gobies).

Is this legal? Where is the ruling cited in the fishing book?


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Unlawful to possess or transport gobies.

It's in the guide.

It's the first rule under "It's unlawful to..."

in order the fish with them use must first possess them...


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Here is where it gets tricky, it's illegal to possess Gobies. It's illegal to dump fish offal into the water as well. So if you catch a Gobie, are you suppose to release it unharmed or kill it? Either way if you kill it and have it on the boat you are in possesion of Gobie's. If you kill it and toss it you are in violation as well. Another question on the laws.

Ganzer


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Gut shoot it so that it swims away and dies far from your boat. You do have a point there merganzer. I think that it is still counted as a released fish even if it dies. We will never get rid of them so sooner or later the DNR has to wise up and consider them as a part of the ecosystem. Smelt and Alewives are invasive and you can use them for bait.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Kind of like when I catch a pike on a trout stream..... always a dilemma on how to handle that situation........

Ganzer


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

-Axiom- said:


> Unlawful to possess or transport gobies.
> 
> It's in the guide.
> 
> ...


Need to read it word for word. It says "live" gobies. Cannot transport or possess LIVE gobies.

Yes you can use them for bait BUT they must be DEAD.

Been using them for sturgeon bait when I can get them. I asked the DNR years ago.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

-Axiom- said:


> Unlawful to possess or transport gobies.
> 
> It's in the guide.
> 
> ...


Need to read it word for word. It says "live" gobies. Cannot transport or possess LIVE gobies.

Yes you can use them for bait BUT they must be DEAD.

Been using them for sturgeon bait when I can get them. I asked t


----------

